# Ride Along Today!!!!



## CodeSurfer (Feb 25, 2005)

I've got my second ride along today!  I'm hoping to have a nice post when I get home from all the exciting calls I go on.  More later....


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 25, 2005)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 25, 2005)

Good luck!! Hope you get lots of "good calls". 

I have my first rotation this weekend....


----------



## Jon (Feb 25, 2005)

Have fun

Jon


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Feb 25 2005, 12:05 PM
> * Have fun
> 
> Jon *


 Dito


----------



## CodeSurfer (Feb 28, 2005)

Well guys, it wasnt all I hoped it would be.  Our first call we got dispatched code 3, but it turned out that the nursing home just didnt know how to take a blood pressure.  And for the rest of the day we just played GT.  Bummer!  I have another ride along on Monday with ALS hopefully we get something good.


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Feb 28 2005, 01:09 PM
> * Well guys, it wasnt all I hoped it would be.  Our first call we got dispatched code 3, but it turned out that the nursing home just didnt know how to take a blood pressure.  And for the rest of the day we just played GT.  Bummer!  I have another ride along on Monday with ALS hopefully we get something good. *


 Bummer.  Sorry to hear you didn't get the calls you wanted.  Hopefully you will on your next ride.

*Keeping fingers crossed*


----------



## Summit (Mar 1, 2005)

When I did my clinicals, I was signed up for 1 Level I ED, 1 Level IV ED, 2 clinic days, and 1 ambulance shift. We go ZERO calls on my ambulance day. That sucked.

Next day will be better for ya.


----------



## coloradoemt (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Summit_@Mar 1 2005, 08:40 AM
> * When I did my clinicals, I was signed up for 1 Level I ED, 1 Level IV ED, 2 clinic days, and 1 ambulance shift. We go ZERO calls on my ambulance day. That sucked.
> 
> Next day will be better for ya. *


 Should have rode with Weld County!! I had 10 calls the first day and 7 the next. Everything from suicide attempts to Man vs train... All in one weekend. But that was awhile ago...


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 1, 2005)

OMG!!! You got a man vs train!?!?!?  Holy moly!!  

My ride alongs start in 2 weeks.  I have to finish my ER clinicals first.  I can't wait to do the ride alongs.  I hope they are good.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Mar 1, 2005)

How many ride alongs do you get with your EMT-B course? Mine only required us to do one, therefore we were only guaranteed one but I am making my own contacts and setting up more for myself to gain more experience while I am waiting for my National Registry papers.


We also only got 1 eight hour clinical in an ED... I feel like I need to see more before I can do this stuff for real.


----------



## rescuecpt (Mar 1, 2005)

For BLS in NY it's 10 hours of ride along from leaving base to dropping the pt at the hospital.

For Critical Care it's 63 clinical hours in various rotations plus 90 hours on the ambulance from leaving base to dropping the pt at the hospital.

Medics, well, we won't even get into that.   :unsure:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 1, 2005)

In WA it's done by the number of patient contacts you have.  For example, during my EMT-IV course, I had to have 10 successful field IV's before I could take the test.


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Mar 1 2005, 11:13 AM
> * How many ride alongs do you get with your EMT-B course? Mine only required us to do one, therefore we were only guaranteed one but I am making my own contacts and setting up more for myself to gain more experience while I am waiting for my National Registry papers.
> 
> 
> We also only got 1 eight hour clinical in an ED... I feel like I need to see more before I can do this stuff for real. *


In my class ( EMT-B ) we are required to do 24 hours in an ER, and 50+ hours on an ambulance. It works out to approximately 7 clinicals depending on how you schedule them.  We are only allowed to do one per week, so that way it doesn't weigh us down due to the amount of studying and homework we have to do.


----------



## emtbuff (Mar 1, 2005)

Okay trying to remeber here.  I believe when I did my clinicals for EMT class I had to do 24 hours.  And ride time was and option but not required.

Now I think that the Students have to have so many contacts with medical and trauma pts.  If you reach the number preset in one day of clinicals then you don't have to go back.  They are also allowed to do ride time if one wants.  

I know I was luck when I started as a student I was already being scheduled for shifts with the ambulance squad that I was running with.  Granted I couldn't do a whole lot most out of my class were allowed to drive but do to the age thing I wasn't so I got to help with a lot of pt. care in the back and was the one sent running for the items that we needed out of the rig.

Have fun and best of luck on your clinicals and ride time.


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 1, 2005)

EMT-B we had to do 30hrs ER time and 72 hrs Ride time. Medic class we're going to have somewhere around 800 hrs total (both ER & Ride).

Timing it by pt, (time you leave base to dropping off pt) seems like a pain, but I think that's a great idea. I think I did a total of 9 calls on the 3 24hr shifts I rode, I definitly could have used some more experience.


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Mar 1 2005, 11:36 PM
> * EMT-B we had to do 30hrs ER time and 72 hrs Ride time. Medic class we're going to have somewhere around 800 hrs total (both ER & Ride).
> 
> *


 WOW.... 800 hours?????

That's on top of full time classes right?


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 2, 2005)

Oh yeah. They told us to bring pictures of our families because that's about as much as we'll be seeing them.  


But it is over a 9 month program..EMT was only 3, so I don't think it'll be THAT bad. It works out to around 2 to 3 more full time classes a week.


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Mar 2 2005, 09:22 AM
> * Oh yeah. They told us to bring pictures of our families because that's about as much as we'll be seeing them.
> 
> 
> But it is over a 9 month program..EMT was only 3, so I don't think it'll be THAT bad. It works out to around 2 to 3 more full time classes a week. *


 Oh my....what did I get myself into?


----------



## CodeSurfer (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow you guys... I'm jealous.  Everyone seems to be guaranteed more experience than me.  8 hours each ride along and ED (not only pt contact time counting) Is nothing compared to your standards!  I guess it just indicative of how little BLS really gets to do here now.

*moves to BFE*


----------



## Jon (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Mar 2 2005, 11:27 AM
> * Wow you guys... I'm jealous.  Everyone seems to be guaranteed more experience than me.  8 hours each ride along and ED (not only pt contact time counting) Is nothing compared to your standards!  I guess it just indicative of how little BLS really gets to do here now.
> 
> *moves to BFE* *


 My paramedic program is the same - probably close to 1000 hours clinical - 2 8h shifts a week, on top of 2 8h classes a week. Then ride time 40 hour+ weeks for 1-2 months.

The emt program my school has I think wants 16 hours - 2 shifts at therir large trauma center, just to have a little patient contact before finals.


Jo


----------



## CodeSurfer (Mar 6, 2005)

Tomorrow I get to go on my ride along with ALS.... I'll be riding on engine 17, known around here as "The Hub".  

Maybe this will help with my insatiable quest for some intense calls. Wish me luck!


----------



## Jon (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Mar 6 2005, 10:26 PM
> * Tomorrow I get to go on my ride along with ALS.... I'll be riding on engine 17, known around here as "The Hub".
> 
> Maybe this will help with my insatiable quest for some intense calls. Wish me luck! *


 Good lick, and have fun.

Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Mar 7 2005, 07:40 AM
> * Good lick, and have fun. *


 What are YOU thinking about???


----------



## Jon (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Mar 7 2005, 11:35 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Mar 7 2005, 11:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Mar 7 2005, 07:40 AM
> * Good lick, and have fun. *


What are YOU thinking about??? [/b][/quote]
 What do you mean? You aren't supposed to have fun when working with medics????

Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Mar 7 2005, 01:55 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Mar 7 2005, 01:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean? You aren't supposed to have fun when working with medics????

Jon [/b][/quote]
 I didn't know there was licking involved - I must be missing something on my ambulances!  THAT'S what I meant!


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 7, 2005)

Well hell, one of the first things I was told on my very first ride along (by my preceptor) was that they all put the beds together and slept naked, I just naturally assumed licking was involved as well.


----------



## Summit (Mar 7, 2005)

You know there have to be some crews in this country that find ways to pass the time while posting 8 hours in an empty dirt lot in a vehicle with a bed in the back and nothing to do but sleep tog... er I mean sleep... :lol: 

I've never heard any first hand accounts though.

I know there is one EMT on our service I wouldn't mind... but that would be unprofessional  <_<


----------



## Jon (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Mar 7 2005, 02:09 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Mar 7 2005, 02:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know there was licking involved - I must be missing something on my ambulances!  THAT'S what I meant! [/b][/quote]
 oops wrong vowel.


should read LUCK

Jon


----------



## CodeSurfer (Mar 7, 2005)

No lick... but the luck was good.  The day was busy, although none of the calls were extremely instense.  We almost got a structure fire, it was amazing how fast they drove to that but another engine got there first and the call wasnt that great.  All in all today has revived my ambition to become a firefighter paramedic because it just floats my boat.


----------



## rescuecpt (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Summit_@Mar 7 2005, 03:42 PM
> * You know there have to be some crews in this country that find ways to pass the time while posting 8 hours in an empty dirt lot in a vehicle with a bed in the back and nothing to do but sleep tog... er I mean sleep... :lol:
> 
> I've never heard any first hand accounts though.
> ...


 We don't post, but we do have overnights...  and BOY there are stories about which couches not to sleep on and such...  the bunk rooms sleep 4 per room (there are 2) and then there are 4 couches - 2 in the lounge and 2 in the youth squad room.  Some of them NEED to be burned...


----------



## Jon (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Mar 7 2005, 11:52 PM
> * We don't post, but we do have overnights...  and BOY there are stories about which couches not to sleep on and such...  the bunk rooms sleep 4 per room (there are 2) and then there are 4 couches - 2 in the lounge and 2 in the youth squad room.  Some of them NEED to be burned... *


 The  lore of my service includes two things.

A - The "Just add water" couch. Finally got burned

B - The pool table. Had to be trashed when the pool balls wouldn't roll anymore.

 

The things that happen in a college EMS town.


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Mar 8 2005, 11:29 AM
> *
> A - The "Just add water" couch. Finally got burned
> 
> ...


 
EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!  :unsure:


----------



## CodeSurfer (Mar 8, 2005)

What have I gotten myself into?!?!?  *puts plastic on the couch*  I always heard that the ambulance was dirty in the back... I guess I was wrong to assume it was from the patients.


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 9, 2005)

Uhhhh....  :unsure: 

*goes out to buy lysol and wire it to my belt*


----------

